# Does listening to music improve the way you write?



## FirelanderX (Apr 29, 2011)

It may be just me, but I noticed that I tend to write better while listening to classical music. Listening to the song gives me a mental image that I can easily translate to my writing. So the question is, does music affect the way you write?


----------



## Shouden (Apr 29, 2011)

Sometimes it does. Like, if I'm writing a big action scene, there might be a song I'm thinking of, and I'll play that and I can see it more clearly. But, it also just helps me focus solely on writing without any distractions.


----------



## Lemalas (Apr 29, 2011)

I get really into music, and thus distracted... I usually can't even listen to it sitting down.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 29, 2011)

I find the right kind of music damn inspiring for when I write. I always imagine all kinds of action in my head that is totally influenced by whatever I'm listening to. I like to then trap that thought in my head, listen to a bit more music, and then I find myself with a good few key events for a story and then I have to just chain them together.


----------



## Larry (Apr 30, 2011)

Music is where I get my inspiration most at times. I was inspired to make this poem because of the chorus of Stan by Eminem and the chorus of Castle Walls by T.I.. And look how good my poem turned out. ;3


----------



## OutcastBOS (Apr 30, 2011)

It all depends on the type of music for me. If it's loud, or bass heavy, I'd get distracted. But if it actually fits into what I write, it works.


----------



## Evelon (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree with OutcastBOS. Loud and heavy is distracting. Light and smooth is best for me; piano and/or violin. That's for writing what I've already mapped out, though. When I'm still working on the central plot of something, I tend to take small naps while listening to different bands. Whenever I've been in a block or need a spark, listening to something with lyrics is awesome. For example, Fall Out Boy has a song called "You're Crashing, but You're No Wave" that is all one giant metaphor for a courtroom hearing. The metaphors really spark something in me. Maybe it's just clever and coy metaphors like "The headline reads "The man hangs...but the jury doesn't-" or "Hang on a rope (or bated breath.) Whichever you prefer..." that make me think a little differently.

Edit: Now that I think about it, the song and lyrics depend on what I'm trying to work on. Metaphors that are coy and teasing like those are something that has helped me with characters on the darker side of the moral; having a darker sense of humor or disposition. Other songs with lyrics have helped me map out different situations.


----------



## Branch (Apr 30, 2011)

absolutely. depends what i'm writing, and what i'm listening to. NIN or marylin manson would make for some angsty poetic tripe, whereas bach would produce short-sentenced fiction.


----------



## Evelon (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree completely. Is it just me, or is it mostly the speed and volume consistency that really sets the mood? I say volume consistency because some songs have odd little "break out" points that made for a very dramatic setting. Like "My Immortal" by Evanescence.


----------



## Lemalas (Apr 30, 2011)

This gives me a good idea, though! Perhaps I'll try writing something that fits the music I'm listening to. I have just the idea for both, too!

Thanks!


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 30, 2011)

The way I listen to music (analysing and reviewing it) tends to be really distracting and slows down my writing.

However, if I'm not reviewing at the moment, I'm perfectly capable of ignoring music. I wouldn't say it affects my writing one way or another.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 30, 2011)

Music is important for me  music makes me want to work , without it its just boring!


----------



## Radiohead (Apr 30, 2011)

I have to listen to music without words, otherwise I focus too much on the music and not enough on the writing. It's usually piano or violin music, so a lot of my stories reflect my musical tastes. For example, I'm writing a story about a cinnamon tiger given to a patriarch as a gift, and there's quite a few musical references, such as "_He struck out like a high note_". 
Sometimes what I'm eating, listening to, drinking, or have nearby influences my stories. 

Maybe my mind wanders a bit too much when I write. Either way, I still think classical music is some of the best stuff to listen to while writing.


----------



## blessthebeast (Apr 30, 2011)

well as long as is doesn't have lyrics I start to let my mind soar, the music that inspires my writing most would have to be the "halo 3 sound track". it has many different tones, action, sadness, and everything else in between. the diversity and almost whimsical way they approach their music sets many tones for whatever you need. most music that has lyrics will actually control what is happening on paper (at least for me it does.) 

so classical or ambient noise is the way to go.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 30, 2011)

Sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't.  I don't really know what sparks it one way or the other.  Although I will say that if it's a particularly catchy tune, I can't write at all because I feel like paying more attention to the music.  Atmospheric music is okay, but most of the time I just end up completely blocking it out while I'm writing, so in the end it doesn't matter if it's on or off.  Classical is usually a little too emotionally intense for writing; I'd go more for something rhythmic and spacey, like Modest Mouse (Trucker's Atlas is usually a good one).
And none of this has anything to do with what kind of scene I happen to be writing at the time.  I could be listening to heavy metal with screaming guitars while writing about a character's pleasant dream or something.  Somehow, some way, that might be the appropriate music to inspire me for that.  
I don't really understand it.


----------



## Kranesh (May 1, 2011)

For me, all the time, sometimes I listen to rock and classic, but mostly I listen to trance or happy hardcore music all the time, hearing that music not only help me make a better writing, also it helps me like some kind of imagination release, picturing my chars, the scene and several stuff, It gives you that feeling of the soundtrack of a movie, so yeah, without music, writing is almost impossible for me


----------



## FrithRa (May 1, 2011)

Me personally, I find music can be a great influence during a writing period. If you're wanting to go with a certain mood, or as others have said an action scene, the right song can help you envision that scene better and you start to figure out how to best describe it in words. I tend to put myself in the character's place and play out how everything goes in my mind. Mental LARPing I guess you could call it. But it does help me when I'm struggling to figure out a proper order or flow on how the story should go.


----------



## Oneganeep (May 1, 2011)

I shift music depending on what i am writing about for example i listen to fast paced music at big battle scenes and stuff like that


----------



## Kranesh (May 2, 2011)

Right now I'm hearing this while I work editing stuff from my new chapter, this kind of music relax me and set my mind totally free

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvrYnYPfKQg

I just wanted to share this link with everyone cuz It's a fine piece of art x3


----------



## Aeturnus (May 3, 2011)

Not really, but it does help block out distractions and to keep me concentrated on my work. Type of music doesn't really matter.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (May 6, 2011)

I had a very productive morning for writing, and I just so happened to be listening to classical. I do believe it can help soothe you in periods of thinking, so it works well for me, at the least.


----------



## buni (May 9, 2011)

I have a few music mixes one of my roommates made that help my writing immensely. I can't listen to anything with too many words in it or I start to get distracted from my internal narrative by the lyrics, but certain songs do a lot for my ability to focus on the text in front of me.


----------



## Vukasin (May 9, 2011)

If I listen to a song that fits the mood of the story I'm writing then I find that it helps quite a bit.


----------



## Oren Northpaw (May 31, 2011)

Personally I think music does help. I listen to all kinds of music, so I prefer to listen to something that fits what I am writing. However, if I am really into the story and don't want to change songs or I don't want to be too heavy on something I throw on some Dream Theater. Their constant changes, both in and between the songs, really helps get a nice even feel to stories. However that is just me. The only story I have posted was wrote by listening to Dream Theater, album Black Clouds and Silver Linings to be exact. Although this approach works for me, I have to say each individual is different. Some people can't stand listening to things while working and others need music to function. Most people fall somewhere in between, and everyone has to figure it out for themselves.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 31, 2011)

I get to easily distracted by music


----------

